# Reunion Signs FINALLY Finished



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

While I'm NOT thrilled with the final result, the signs are done and I just delivered them. Ken sez I didn't charge enough. I can tell you this, tho': this font request will NOT be honored again. It's not router friendly and because of this I have like five pieces of wood that now sits for the campfire. *GRRRR* I HATE wasted wood!!!


----------



## Amiskron (Apr 10, 2012)

Awesome work,I like the out lining, what kind of wood did you use?


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Barb 
Looks really good ,sorry I like the font, you did a great job laying that out 
And you never charge enough, I am sure the customer liked it.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Amiskron said:


> Awesome work,I like the out lining, what kind of wood did you use?


Ron, that's white wood with Golden Oak stain. I use lots of poly becase I know it will be outside. The shape is called "slab" which is my favorite since I can change it ever so slightly and it still looks good.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Semipro said:


> Barb
> Looks really good ,sorry I like the font, you did a great job laying that out
> And you never charge enough, I am sure the customer liked it.


lol John. Ken says that, too. They did like it, while I picked it apart as usual. $135 for this set and I did a $10 up charge for having to travel 'cross state practically (an hour away) to deliver it.


----------



## Iceman567 (Apr 29, 2012)

That font looks good Barb and the signs too.
There are some fonts that are just not router friendly whether they are done by hand or on the CNC.
I have a list of specific fonts for the CNC that are quick to cut and that's what customers get to choose from.


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

$10.00 delivery for a 2 hour round trip, that is way too low.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

tvman44 said:


> $10.00 delivery for a 2 hour round trip, that is way too low.


I couldn't get my Raptor out of the alley for that lol .

Nice work Barb, that looks really sharp


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Been a busy little B. Nice work.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Barb
You made 11 signs and delivered them 145.00, the last one I made to sell I got 35.00 and I thought that I broke even on material. I think you should have charged over 200.00 at leased 250.00. This is one reason I do not like to work for money, my friend I charge for material I keep the scrap. Of coarse this hobby for me, but 135.00 will not pay for your time. In fact at them prices I could use some signs.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice job Barb.


----------



## BCK (Feb 23, 2014)

thx for sharing...nice job


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Barb, they look great IMHO.... 

I have to agree with John tho, you priced them way too low.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Very Neat. N


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Okay as for the pricing: John, around here, it's hard to get people to buy your wares. Ppl don't want to pay more than a few dollars for something. The large sign was $45. While I realize this seems way too low (& you would be right, but remember what I just said about the ppl around here). The small ones should have been $15 a pc. but I wasn't thinking when I quoted her. That one was a "live n' learn" thing. I was thinking of the size rather than the wording and graphics. 
Ted, As for the fonts, that's what I did. I made a list of the fonts available, and also a uniformed price list is in progress. *Barbie learned on this one* :lol:


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Hope you took more pictures than posted.
Anyway, you have a photo album going, right?
Now going forward, you have in mind what to charge for similar.
Try to stick with it.

Signs look great.

Some project you take just to have the picture in the book.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

I understand about people not wanting to pay much for items. They just don't understand what goes into making some of these things. They look great by the way.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

For an example of a "get it in the book" project, see my last post here:
http://www.routerforums.com/pyrography-carving/45055-hairy-situation.html


----------



## berry (Oct 17, 2005)

I thought it (they) came out great! Someday I'm going to try to make a sign.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

rwl7532 said:


> Hope you took more pictures than posted.
> Anyway, you have a photo album going, right?
> Now going forward, you have in mind what to charge for similar.
> Try to stick with it.
> ...


Ralph, the customer's promised to take a picture when they hang it. I really wanted to lay it out in the yard, but it was still curing, so I didn't dare. As for the album, yeah, I have a couple. I've been putting them on my tablet as well, and showing a slide show of everything when I set up my "booth".


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks for all the compliments, everyone. :wub:

I guess Ken showed the pictures to his boss and his co-workers, and the consensus has been the same: They like them. While Ken and I pick them apart, and are very critical of it all, as Ken says.


----------



## vzbingo (Mar 1, 2012)

We tend to be our own worst critics, Barb. Nice work.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> Ken and I pick them apart, and are very critical of it all


This is exactly why you can charge more. Think double.

Remember my story of the dentist. I was going to say $25, I said $40. The reply was, "then I'll only take 3"!!!


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

rwl7532 said:


> This is exactly why you can charge more. Think double.
> 
> Remember my story of the dentist. I was going to say $25, I said $40. The reply was, "then I'll only take 3"!!!


Would love to go double, Ralph, but then I'd be sitting here twiddling my thumbs, and my machines would sit still. What I need to do is get into the craft show circuit, and see what I can pull off.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> Would love to go double, Ralph, but then I'd be sitting here twiddling my thumbs, and my machines would sit still. What I need to do is get into the craft show circuit, and see what I can pull off.


I seriously doubt your hands would go idle.

Have you contacted all the commercial sign making shops in your area? Get some business cards (they should be attached to the back of every sign you make). Develop a route and revisit them from time to time.

If I wanted my own "camping" or "reunion" signs, I'd first go to the yellow pages (or the digital equivalent). I'd make a few calls and be discouraged at how expensive it would be. And maybe one of the shops would give me your contact info.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

This area isn't good territory for that idea, Ralph. While camping grounds, and the like is good, getting my foot/router in those doors is more of what I had in mind, but this is gonna be a slow process, as I have to keep the job I have, and the family obligations on me. Very hard to get these done in a timely manner when you can't get to work on them till 7 at night, and your day begins with the alarm at 5:30 a.m.... but, gonna do the best I can with what I have and make do.


----------

